# Please Help With my 1995 Maxima



## danielle0528 (Jun 4, 2005)

I just bought my 1995 Nissan Maxima less then a month ago and I am very worried that I am going to have to pay even more. About a week after I got my car I was sittting at a stop sign and my car shut off, I did not think much about it until about a week later as I was driving my car shut off  again. It has not done it to me lately, but now my car barley turns over. Today I was leaving the store and it would not turn over, I gave it some gas and it started, but once I let the gas off, the car shut off again. I finally had to give it gas to keep it alive and hurry and put it into drive and tryed not to stop on my way home. I am not much of a car girl, and I really need help, anything you can give me is better than nothing!
Thank you
Danielle


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

So your car shuts off as you let off the gas...?

Barely turns over may not be related. Is this when the car is cold, or when the car is hot? both? Does it go above 2500rpm when you hit the gas, or does it hit a "limit" at 2500rpm or some other number below the designed redline?

Easiest thing to look for is a vacuum leak-- a loose black vacuum hose on the intake or intake manifold, or an old/leaking hose.


----------



## MDeezy (Aug 7, 2004)

vacuum leak sounds like it could be the problem, start the car and listen under the hood, if you hear a high pitch wistling then its a vaccum leak.

When last has the car had a tune up? It could be long past time for the fuel filter to be changed, or (hopefully not) the fuel pump could be gong back, all of the above realitively easy to change with some time and patience.


----------



## 2damax (Jun 11, 2005)

Intersting, 'cause i have a very similar problem with my 95 - engine stops while driving when coming to a stop. Then it doesn't want to start. I have to goose the pedal a few times like a carburetored engine to get it started. It then blows out a big black cloud of smoke - flooded. Believe it or not, i have been dealing with this issue for like 2 years, so i'll take any recommendations...


----------



## danielle0528 (Jun 4, 2005)

brianw said:


> So your car shuts off as you let off the gas...?
> 
> Barely turns over may not be related. Is this when the car is cold, or when the car is hot? both? Does it go above 2500rpm when you hit the gas, or does it hit a "limit" at 2500rpm or some other number below the designed redline?
> 
> Easiest thing to look for is a vacuum leak-- a loose black vacuum hose on the intake or intake manifold, or an old/leaking hose.



Ok guys I still am having the problem with my car, I took it to a shop to get an appointment and they started asking me ? I never really thought to add this in, but when I go to unscrew my gas cap there is a pressure and you can hear the air, so now they think there is something wrong with the gas or something like that, my car goes in on Wed so on Thursday or so i will hopefully repost trying to help everyone else out there


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

danielle0528 said:


> Ok guys I still am having the problem with my car, I took it to a shop to get an appointment and they started asking me ? I never really thought to add this in, but when I go to unscrew my gas cap there is a pressure and you can hear the air, so now they think there is something wrong with the gas or something like that, my car goes in on Wed so on Thursday or so i will hopefully repost trying to help everyone else out there


when you unscrew the cap there is supposed to be a sound of pressure coming out. where do you live? i can find you a better mechanic.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

It _could be_ a failing MAF (mass airflow sensor), failing TPS (throttle position sensor), a simple vacuum leak, or *something else* entirely. A competent shop should be able to figure it out fairly quickly if it won't hold idle after slowing down... I just don't have a list of all of the possible causes in my head.


----------



## boujwa28 (May 4, 2005)

danielle0528 said:


> I just bought my 1995 Nissan Maxima less then a month ago and I am very worried that I am going to have to pay even more. About a week after I got my car I was sittting at a stop sign and my car shut off, I did not think much about it until about a week later as I was driving my car shut off  again. It has not done it to me lately, but now my car barley turns over. Today I was leaving the store and it would not turn over, I gave it some gas and it started, but once I let the gas off, the car shut off again. I finally had to give it gas to keep it alive and hurry and put it into drive and tryed not to stop on my way home. I am not much of a car girl, and I really need help, anything you can give me is better than nothing!
> Thank you
> Danielle


I am having the exact same problem with my 95 se. When you do find out what is wrong, can you post the fix.


----------



## nissanchick (Jul 21, 2005)

*Same Problem*

Hello, i'm new here. I read the problem that you guys have and i'm suffering from the same thing, but no mechanic has told me what it could be. I was told that my car gave off some codes about some sensors that were malfunctioning, and just to be sure of which one was the right one, the mechanic checked one by one, ok so now that he's changed the damaged sensor, the problem is still there. It shuts off when i'm at a stop sign or a red light for a long time, i have to keep pressing of the gas peddle to keep the car on. I'm already all frustrated and being a girl that doesn't know much about mechanic things just makes it worse, if you guys have any suggestions, i would really appreciate it.


----------



## 2damax (Jun 11, 2005)

*UGH!*

yeah, I will definitely be posting any findings 'cause I am aware of the ole, "I can't find anything wrong!" scenario from mechanics. I feel for my fellow Max-no-run patrons...


----------



## nissanchick (Jul 21, 2005)

Have you guys ever tried putting treatment on the gas tank for the fuel injectors and carburetor? Cause someone suggested i'd do that, because it could be that there is something clogged that prevents the fuel to flow while it's idle. I don't know if this might be a reasonable theory but i've decided to try it, if there is any improvement in my car i'll be sure to let you guys know. Laterz


----------



## bluemax95 (Sep 25, 2004)

I would try cleaning the throttle body. I had a similar problem where if I were moving and pressed in the clutch the rpms would fall all the way to 0 and die. It would also shut off from time to time at lights. I cleaned it with throttle body cleaner and a tooth brush and rag and the problem went away. I was not throwing any codes.


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

yeah try sea foam or have your fuel system cleaned


----------

